# Hard disk is getting too hot



## Cool Buddy (Jun 3, 2010)

For the last few days, my hard disk is heating too much. Whenever I check the temperature, it is around 51-52 degree Celsius even if there has been minimum hard disk usage. When I switch on the PC it is around 40 degrees and gradually rises to around 51-52 in half an hour. I cleaned my cabinet yesterday, CPU fan & SMPS fan are working properly. What could be the reason?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 5, 2010)

no replies?!!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 5, 2010)

which hdd is that, what is your ambient room temperature and does the hdd run smoothly or do you hear any abnormal noise?


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2010)

Mine run at those temperatures. It is fine.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 5, 2010)

HDD's gets hotter more than other components coz of number of times read/write operation which makes internal mechanical parts moving heavily. Don't worry for HDD's this temp is normal.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a seagate 250 GB HDD almost 3 years old (8 MB cache). I was worried about those temperatures because games are crashing & even firefox crashes many times. Besides the 500 GB WD green I bought recently & put inside a closed case (using as external) never goes beyond 43 degrees after half an hours usage.
The ambient room temperature should be around 33-34 degrees in afternoon-evening & 30-31 degrees in morning. I do not have gfx card, so inside of the cabinet is not that hot. even the processor is just 2.0 Ghz AMD Athlon X2. Also, my friend's HDD (same model) is reaching just 42-43 degrees even after an hours usage. His house is close, so temperatures are similar.
Those are the things which caused me to worry. But now that I know that it's not that high, I'm not worried that much. Also I have a backup of almost everything i my new HDD, so even if it fails I won't lose data & it is also under warranty. So no worries.

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------

Thanks everyone


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 5, 2010)

Dont worry....External HDD's temp. that you stated are normal. Intenal HDD spins much more than an external HDD(coz for each operation your hdd in spinned). So no need to worry. 

But if you are curious about why your's friends HDD temp is low may be you should try defragmenting the HDD. That will less spinning count and may be the temp too


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> I have a seagate 250 GB HDD almost 3 years old (8 MB cache). I was worried about those temperatures because games are crashing & even firefox crashes many times. Besides the 500 GB WD green I bought recently & put inside a closed case (using as external) never goes beyond 43 degrees after half an hours usage.
> The ambient room temperature should be around 33-34 degrees in afternoon-evening & 30-31 degrees in morning. I do not have gfx card, so inside of the cabinet is not that hot. even the processor is just 2.0 Ghz AMD Athlon X2. Also, my friend's HDD (same model) is reaching just 42-43 degrees even after an hours usage. His house is close, so temperatures are similar.
> Those are the things which caused me to worry. But now that I know that it's not that high, I'm not worried that much. Also I have a backup of almost everything i my new HDD, so even if it fails I won't lose data & it is also under warranty. So no worries.
> 
> ...



just install - SeaToolsforWindowsSetup-1201 from sgt site and check for any failure chances of hdd, and also games should crash only if the cpu temp or gfx temp overshoots.


----------

